# Canning Cookin Oil?



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I had a wild thought the other day. I wonder if one canned cookin oil, how much longer would it last?

Dangerous when I get ta thinkin sometimes.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have 25 lb. bucket of lard...:congrat:

I asked for it and I got it---Savalot---$29.99..

I wish I could can it--shelf life is a year---I can not use 25 lbs of lard in one year...

I have 7 dozen jars just sitting on the freezer..doing nothing...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, oldcoot..I went to ask.com and found this..

Does Cooking Oil Have A Shelf life? - Stormfront

after reading this, I feel better about my lard..and the oil is in the freezer.:2thumb:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, sounds like a long term experiment be in order eh? Think what I'll do is can some vegitable oil, crisco an some lard. I'll water bath can it (I guess we could pressure can it to), store it in my root cellar an see how long we get outa it. Stay tuned fer the results, although a some of us might well be on social security er worse by then!

From what I've read, we should be able ta can it an get a very long storage time outa em.

So Jay-Jay, get ya some more jars an can yer lard! Lets see what we come up with eh?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmmm. My thoughts are that water-bathing it would be better than pressure canning it.

Pressure canning could raise the temperature higher than what would be good for the oil. Since you'd be mostly trying to vacuum seal it by canning it, a water bath would raise the temperature enough to cause that vacuum as the jar sealed. 

Since you wouldn't have raised the temperature enough to cause molecular changes in the oil, I'd guess it would extend your shelf life. The shelf life is even longer if oil is in glass jars, in a dark, cool place with as steady a temperature as possible.


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

JayJay said:


> I have 25 lb. bucket of lard...:congrat:
> 
> I asked for it and I got it---Savalot---$29.99..
> 
> ...


We only use real lard about 100 lbs a yr. and we just put it in jars put a hot seal on then boil it in a water bath canner for about 10 minutes to seal.It last for yrs if we don't use it first.But did you check with your local butcher we buy some at 24.00 for a 50 lb bucket if we don't have enough from our own butchering.


----------

